

Please take this test HN members - sammville

conducting a usability test. Please take the test at www.clueapp.com/25893. Thanks
======
revorad
Took the test. But only because I'm bored. I have no clue (no pun intended)
why you are doing this, who you are, what's going on etc etc.

If you want people to help you, at least have the courtesy to ask properly.
Give more details.

~~~
sammville
I just found the site for usability testing and decided to give it a go by
trying it on my site. Adclays is a direct advertising tool for bloggers.

